# Unter Netbeans vollständige Programm zur Weitergabe erzeugen



## McTrevor (8. Jun 2007)

Wie macht man das obige unter Netbeans? Also so, daß in das jar-File auch andere Ressourcen wie Bilder, XML-ConfigFiles und die eingebundenen Bibliotheken (jdom, jaxen zum Beispiel) gepackt werden. So daß für einen Dritten wirklich nur eine installierte JRE reicht.

Bis dann denn!

McTrevor


----------



## L-ectron-X (8. Jun 2007)

Man kann keine Jar-Dateien in Jar-Dateien packen. Es ist zwar indirekt möglich, aber auch mit etwas Aufwand verbunden und macht letztendlich die gesamte Applikation etwas unflexibler. Dazu mal in die FAQ gucken.
NetBeans erzeugt im dist-Verzeichnis deines Projektes die Jar-Datei deiner Applikation und falls externe Bibliotheken eingebunden wurden, auch ein Unterverzeichnis lib, in welchem externe Bibliotheken abgelegt werden.

Mit Druck auf die Taste F11 bzw. Shift-F11 wird dein Projekt von NetBeans in den o.g. Verzeichnissen ausgegeben.


----------



## Daniel_L (8. Jun 2007)

Hallo, es gab mal eine Anfrage in der Netbeans User-Mailingliste, vielleicht hilft das ja? Ich hab den Autor mal angeschrieben, und gefragt, was man genau modifizieren muss, hier seine Antwort:



> You have to modify the build.xml file of your target and add the -post-tar target. Here's mine:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Vielleicht hilft es ja.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

